
Quantum Computing Introduction - Vinay6666
https://artofengineer.com/articles/technology/introduction-to-quantum-computing/
======
Vinay6666
There is a lot of buzz about Quantum Computing and Microsoft has officially
announced Quantum Development Kit and Q#, the language for Quantum computing.
In this article we will try to understand what exactly is quantum computing
and how it will affect us.

